# Bands And Tubes Speed/life



## rfittsy (Sep 8, 2012)

Approx. How fast would a single layer of *T**hera Band gold* with a slight taper gold shoot a 9.5mm steel ball, compared to tubes like the *trumark rrt's?*

Also about how many shots would you get from them both?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cut cut my Thera Band Gold bands 20x15x180mm for an active band length of 160mm after tying and for a 850mm draw. Shooting 9.5mm steel on a warm day will put me just over the 60m/s mark (200fps) with a draw weight of approx 4kg. Expect up to and over 1000 shots from a set like this.

Cutting them 30x20x180 will push 80 m/s (260fps) but can result in some nasty hand slap depending on frame type and shooting style.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Go with the Gold. Can't go wrong.Flats are faster due to the elastic physics. It don't take much to move a 9.5mm ball. When it comes to slingshot elastic,less is more. Don't make the newbie mistake and over power your ammo. Cheaper to cut your own flats than buy the Trumarks anyway.


----------

